# Cómo dividir una fuente de 24 volt sin toma central ?



## Mendez (Abr 18, 2007)

hola, queria seber si alguien me puede ayudar con esta fuente. Es un  elevador de 12 a 24 volt que arme, y ahora necesito dividir ese voltaje en -12  0 +12 volt. Yo pense en dividirlo con diodos zener, pero no se sacar el calculo para las resistencias lñimitadoras o de drenaje. Desde ya muchas gracias a las personjas que me puedan ayudar. Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 19, 2007)

Era mas simple hacer un inversor de +12V a -12V y ya tendrías el problema
resuelto. ¿Que hacemos ahora? Para la electrónica de baja potencia como
la de los preamplificador, etc. crea un nivel de referencia medio con un 
divisor de tensión que tenga un pequeño capacitor en paralelo a las resistencias.
Ese voltaje médio va a un amplificador seguidor: la señal a la entrada positiva
de un amplificador operacional y la salida del amplificador se conecta a la
entrada negativa. La salida del amplificador operacional es ahora una señal
de voltaje medio de baja impedancia que funciona bastante bien para señales
de baja potencia.
Para la alta potencia debes usar configuraciones en puente, como dos
amplificador alimentados con la misma señal en contrafase, y la carga
conectada entre las salidas de ellos.

Saludos


----------



## Mendez (Abr 19, 2007)

hola amigo perromuerto, gracias por tu respuesta, dentro de todo la entendi, seria mucho mejor si podrias subir un esquema, aparte una cosa mas, ese tipo de circuito me alcanzaria para alimentar 5  amp op, porque por lo que vi, cada amp op consume una corriente maxima de 20 miliamperios, o sea 100 miliamp. en total. igual gracias por tu respuesta, voy a tratar de investigar sobre ese tipo de circuitos. Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 20, 2007)

Primero, descarga esta joya que es un manual de amplificador
operacionales de Texas Instruments:
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sboa092a/sboa092a.pdf
Luego ve a la pagina 76 y ahi veras una forma de hacerlo
Y ademas este libro:
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slod006b/slod006b.pdf
El capitulo cuatro explica como traajar con una sola fuente.
Otra forma esta en la imagen adjunta. Lo critico no esta en el 
valor del voltaje en si , si no en lo baja que sea la impedancia 
del suministro, para reducir en lo posible toda realimentacion 
no deseada. El amplificador tiene una resistencia en serie de 
bajo valor para evitar sobrecorrientes. Fijate que el amplificador
es un LM324, que puede operar con una sola fuente sin 
problemas. Esa es la tendencia hoy en dia. Hay amplificador 
que pueden operar con voltajes tan bajos como 1.6V!
Mira ademas esto otro:
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slyt189/slyt189.pdf
Quiza dandole un poco la vuelta no necesitas dividir la fuente.
Despues de todo el LM3886 de national es un amplificador
de audio de potencia que no requiere una fuente doble.
Para terminar, los valores que mencionas del consumo de los
amplificador operacionales son exagerados. Esos son los 
valores limite de suministro de corriente. El consumo de 
polarizacion esta hoy en dia en 1mA o menos. La corriente
mas grande es la que se necesita para la carga del amplificador.
Lo que hay que hacer es evitar valores de resistencia por
debajo de 10K en la parte del circuito que no es de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Mendez (Abr 23, 2007)

muchas gracias amigo perromuerto, los post me ayudan un poco. (estan en ingles)tal vez al LM386 lo pùeda alimentar con fuente sencilla, pero el problema es q tambien tengo unos LF353 q esos si necesitan una fuente dual -12 0  +12. Aparte yo ya tengo armado el pcb con los componentes montados, por lo cual no puedo modificar nada. La fuente que tengo es un elevador de 12 volt DC A 24 volt DC. Ahora, lo q vos me decis es q use un inversor de polaridad, que vendria a ser el de la imagen? Disculpa mi ignorancia en el tema. Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 24, 2007)

Precisamente el esquema que te mandé te sirve. Puedes usar
cualquier amplificador operacional. Puedes bajarle la resistencia 
a la salida a 20 ohm, siempre que no haya resistencias de bajo
valor de la referencia flotante a alguna de las fuentes de poder
o tierra.
Si necesitas una salida de potencia en audio te sirve el LM3886.
Si la aplicación es solo audio, puedes acoplar todas las etapas
entre si con condensadores. Eso te simplifica aun mas la vida.

Saludos


----------



## Mendez (Abr 30, 2007)

disculpa, pero ese voltaje no tendria q ser negativo? en la figura aparece  como positivo. saludos


----------



## jose_flash (May 27, 2008)

ola escribo aqui porque no me gustaria abrir un post para esta pregunta y ademas en parte esta relacionada...mira estoy haciendo un amplificador (alimentado a -+24 v) y tengo un transformador de 18 volt a 1,5 A sin toma central y quisiera saber si en el esquema de el foro ( proyectos practicos) el de fuente doble alguien lo ha hecho y que amperaje me dara en la salida..ya que luego a parte le tengo que poner un lm7812 para los 12 volt del pre..y vumeter.

tengo otro de 12 a 4 Amp cual seria mejor para el amplificador pensando el consumo etc..( TDA2052)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 27, 2008)

y esta complicado jose flash, porque todo lo que podes hacer es mas caro y supone mayor esfurzo que si fueras a comprar o fabricaras vos un transformador nuevo.

Cuanto consume el TDA2052 ? es estereo?


----------



## jose_flash (May 27, 2008)

es simple mono y se supone que consume 1 Amp. pero creo que con -+18 me da luego 14 y con 12 me da luego -+15


----------



## georgeleonar (Nov 17, 2013)

quisiera dividir una fuente de 100v DC en +50 y -50 se podrá no puedo usar amplificadores ya que ano aguantan esa tensión


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2013)

georgeleonar dijo:


> quisiera dividir una fuente de 100v DC en +50 y -50 se podrá no puedo usar amplificadores ya que ano aguantan esa tensión



Y de donde sacas los 100Vcc *¿ Esquema ?*

Se podrá o *NO* de acuerdo al consumo que le pienses colocar.

Poco consumo: Posible
Mucho consumo: Muy difícil


----------

